# sanchezi video



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

click me

here's my 3 1/2 inch sanchezi, i dont tease him much because i dont want him developing a chimple. i cant wait for him to get bigger, i wonder if he'll bite me when i clean his tank


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

C00L Vid..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope my little guy gets to be as fierce...time will tell. You got yourself a real


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

badass fish, how come my P does't do that, i'm so jealous now


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> badass fish, how come my P does't do that, i'm so jealous now


thanks for viewing guys.

he wasnt always like that before, he just came out of his shell one day, before he was always chilling below the powerhead i have in his tank and now he is a finger chaser,, all i did was rearrange his tank and put some plants. last week i put a 3inch tilapia with him and after a few seconds the tilapias fins were all gone,,i felt sorry for the tilapia and i thought i cant leave the tilapia there to die SLOWLY..so i tossed him in my pygo tank







:rasp:


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

nice video looks like your P has a cool personality.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he is quick


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> he is quick


he definitely is, isnt yours quick?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i redesigned the aquascape of his tank, good thing he didnt attack me. im posting another vid soon


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

LOL DAM that little guy is a monster! hahahh thats so tight good come up on the san


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

odd vid


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

nice looking guy. How long had you had him before he "came out of his shell"? He seems to like the shade alot eh?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

Blue said:


> nice looking guy. How long had you had him before he "came out of his shell"? He seems to like the shade alot eh?


cant quite remember how long i've had him, 6 months maybe (barely 2 inches when i got him), before he started acting like that and yes he loves the shade


----------

